# Akasa Nero und trotzdem über 50° ?!



## ich558 (18. Juni 2009)

*Akasa Nero und trotzdem über 50° ?!*

Hallo!

Ich habe mir nach langem überlegen einen Akasa Nero gekauft, da dieser im PCGH Kühler Test auf Platz 2 gelandet ist und nicht die Welt kostet.

Heute habe ich ihn eingebaut und musste leider feststellen das die Temps meines e6700@3,2Ghz so hoch wie bei Boxed Kühler waren- knapp über 50°!

Woran kann das liegen?
Anfangs dachte ich ich habe den Lüfter verkehrt montiert was sich aber dann als falsch herausstellte. Jedoch glaube ich das der 120mm Lüfter an der Rückwand meines Komplettsystems falsch montiert ist. Deshalb bläst er nun in die andere Richtung.
Da die Temps aber immer noch bei 50° sind weis ich nicht was falsch läuft.
Ich hoffe jemand kann mit helfen.

Zum Screen: Grün ist der aktuelle Luftstrom
Rot war der alte
Und Gelb war mein erster

Insgesammt befinden sich diese zwei und der Graka bzw. NT Lüfter in meinem System.


----------



## ich558 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Akasa Nero und trotzdem über 50° ?!*

zum screen den ich vergessen habe


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Akasa Nero und trotzdem über 50° ?!*

Grün ist der richtige Luftstrom,
Hast du in der front des Gehäuses auch noch ein lüfter wo kalte luft in deinen tower bringt?


Wärmeleitpaste richtig aufgetragen?
CPU von den alten Resten des Wärmeleitpads des boxed kühlers gereinigt?


----------



## ich558 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Akasa Nero und trotzdem über 50° ?!*

Also das Themperatur Problem ist nun behoben. Grund war ein nicht fester Push Pin

Also lag ich richtig das der 120mm Lüfter ab Werk falsch montiert war?
Mehr als die zu sehen Lüfter habe ich nicht also auch keinen an der Front.
Nur an der Graka,Nt, Back und CPU.


----------



## weeza (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Akasa Nero und trotzdem über 50° ?!*

der thread ist zwar nicht mehr ganz ner neueste, aber nichtsdestotrotz:

ich habe mir als ablösung für meinen  in die jahre gekommenen arctic cooling freezer 7 pro auch den akasa nero geholt und gestern montiert (mir dabei an den scharfen kühlerlamellen ordentliche schnitte am daumen geholt - ohne es zu merken).
grund des wechsels sind meine hoffung auf ein paar grad weniger 

als ich ich prime95 gestartet hatte, der schock:
die temp geht sauschnell auf über 90 grad und nach 3min die notabschaltung meines q9550 (@3,4GHz). der cooling freezer hatte nach 10min prime nicht mehr als 82 grad max. 

der arctic cooling freezer hat die gleiche pin-befestigung, aber die vom akasa nero wollten einfach nicht halten  ständig springen die clips wieder raus  (ich montiere nicht zum ersten mal einen cpu-kühler…)

nachdem ich gestern also fast mein mainboard beim reindrücken der pins zerbrochen habe  werd ich wohl nochmal _alles _auseinanderbauen müssen und mir die sache mal von hinten anschauen. "behind the scenes" sozusagen


----------



## Henner (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Akasa Nero und trotzdem über 50° ?!*

Ja, das ist leider eines der Probleme mit Pushpins. Es hängt aber auch stark vom Mainboard ab, ob ein Kühler fest sitzt oder nicht. Auf unseren Testplatinen hielt der Nero jedenfalls sehr gut.


----------



## weeza (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Akasa Nero und trotzdem über 50° ?!*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Es hängt aber auch stark vom Mainboard ab, ob ein Kühler fest sitzt oder nicht. Auf unseren Testplatinen hielt der Nero jedenfalls sehr gut.



ich hab' ein MSI P45 Neo3-FR. na mal seh'n...

basteln kann ich leider erst wieder montag


----------



## PIXI (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Akasa Nero und trotzdem über 50° ?!*

ich nehme mal an das du die pins auch vorher in die richtige richtung gedreht hast, so das diese auch 
einrasten können !/?

wenn dem so ist würde ich mal prüfen dass sich die hacken an den push-pins auch weit genug durch 
die bohrungen drücken lassen -> so das sie sich auch einhacken können.

wenn das auch nicht der fall ist, dann entweder zurückschicken oder du versuchst 
die halterungen etwas nach unten zu biegen um den druck etwas zu minimieren
^^vom letzteren rate ich aber ab weil du so dein wiederufsrecht verlierst...


gruß PIX


----------



## weeza (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Akasa Nero und trotzdem über 50° ?!*



PIXI schrieb:


> ich nehme mal an das du die pins auch vorher in die richtige richtung gedreht hast, so das diese auch
> einrasten können !/?



ja, klar! wie gesagt, ich mach das nicht das erste mal 



PIXI schrieb:


> wenn dem so ist würde ich mal prüfen dass sich die hacken an den push-pins auch weit genug durch
> die bohrungen drücken lassen -> so das sie sich auch einhacken können



ich glaub genau das ist das problem. ich denke z.zt. ist es so, dass die pins eben nicht richtig durchs board kommen. obwohl ich damit bei meinem arctic cooling freezer keine probleme hatte. es sind hier aber sicher andere verbaut.



PIXI schrieb:


> wenn das auch nicht der fall ist, dann entweder zurückschicken oder du versuchst  die halterungen etwas nach unten zu biegen um den druck etwas zu minimieren



gute idee. wenn die pins an sich lang genug sind, müsste das ja helfen um die spannung etwas von den bügeln zu nehmen.

ich werd's auf jeden fall probieren!

thx


----------



## PIXI (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Akasa Nero und trotzdem über 50° ?!*

^^hatte bei meinem AURAS LPT-709 das gleiche problem und habe es mit dem biegen 
hinbekommen.
sei dabei nicht zimperlich (ka op man das so schreibt) sie lassen sich nicht so leicht biegen
und immer in kleinen schritten-ausprobieren-biegen-ausprobieren usw.

bei mir sitzt er jedenfalls bombenfest...

gruß PIX


----------



## weeza (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Akasa Nero und trotzdem über 50° ?!*

hatte gestern, nach der arbeit noch 'ne dreiviertel stunde zeit um wenigsten das MB auszubauen.

es war wirklich so, dass die pins nicht richtig bis durchgegangen sind.
ich hab' das MB von hinten gehalten und konnte so alle vier pins richtig
von der cpu-seite reindrücken. jetzt sind sie fest. steht also nur noch der prime95-test aus.

biegen musste ich also nichts. *puh*


----------



## Xion4 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Akasa Nero und trotzdem über 50° ?!*

Ich kann nur jedem raten: Finger weg von den PushPins...habe einen Intel Boxed befestigt, und seit dem kommt mir ein solches Ding nicht mehr in die Hütte...


----------



## weeza (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Akasa Nero und trotzdem über 50° ?!*

der kühler sitzt nun 1A und kühlt unter prime95 im schnitt 4° besser.

*AAAABER: beim mittleren prime-test stoppt der test immer nach ca. 3 minuten.*

irgendwie verrechnet er sich. die fehlermeldung lautet sinngemäß:
"ich hab 0,5 rausbekommen, erwartet hatte ich 0,4"

die stress.txt ist ja auch nicht gerade hilfreich 

und im www hab ich gelesen, dass der fehler wohl häufig vorkommt.

ob und wie man den behebt bleibt wohl ein rätsel.

ich habe versuchsweise noch die vcore angehoben und die ram-spannung - ohne erfolg.

also, soll ich damit leben, oder _irgendwie _versuchen das problem zu lösen?

(nur wie?!)

vg


----------

